# Ebay and Hong Kong



## Jeff Canes (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a fear of bidding on cameras for Hong Kong. Is this a justified fear? Im bidding on a M4 now, but likely will not get, because i'm sure i do want to pay a lot   

  [font=&quot]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7507912227&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1[/font]


----------



## ferny (Apr 15, 2005)

Over here the only way to buy a Holga is from a very expensive European site or from a guy in Hong Kong on eBay. I took the eBay option and other than it taking its time to get here didn't have a problem.

I'm with you on being wary. It's all the way over there, it feel like it'd be easy for them to take your money and run. But then that is true of anyone you buy from on eBay. I always check the reputation of people I'm buying from before I bid. If they look fine then I bid. If I saw something I wanted and could only get it from Hong Kong I would. Providing the seller didn't look dodgy.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 15, 2005)

It is not going to madder, looks like the going price for an M4 is about 800 USD, Im looking for a barging, the price on this one is now up to 560 USD


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 15, 2005)

Ebay can't or won't really help you if you get ripped off.  Some credit cards and payment services will reimburse you if you are ripped off, so try to use one of those.


----------



## panocho (Apr 15, 2005)

Not meaning that this might be the case, but just to let you know that, as ksmattfish says, ebay will "wash their hands" if the seller just flies away with your money. Months ago, I -fortunately before paying- detected a scam in an item which I had bid on -and won. I detected it because I decided to do all the research I could (it was a few $hundreds!), and started finding suspicious things on seller's feedback, etc. When telling about it to ebay, they just refused to inform me about the reliability of the seller's feedback... because of "privacy" and me being "a third part"!!!!!! Me, who was to buy the item! And so, their reply was simply: send the money under your own risk, "but remember our tips on preventing fraud". Ha!
The worst of all is that the excuse they have to wash their hands in case of problems is to claim that THEY are just a third part who puts in connection buyer and seller. What a face!!

Try to secure yourself by something other than ebay itself. THEY are the ones who just get your money and fly away!!


----------



## tempra (Apr 15, 2005)

I bought a lens on ebay from HK, did some research on the seller and got recommendations from people I know, took 3 days to arrive and saved me about 150 quid - not far off $300 I think (rough calc)

Check out their feedback, email people to ask them, find out if anyone else you know whether in a forum or in real life has dealt with them, and make your decision.

It is a bit nerve racking though I must admit - nearly pooped my pants when I bought my camera


----------

